# Uniseal, where to buy?????



## O.C.D Fishies Bank

The uniseal on my skimmer is leaking. Bubbles are leaking out through it. Anybody know where to get one locally? Many thanks!


----------



## ninez

like a rubber o-ring?

I think there is an o-ring shop (wholesale) north of Hastings.
That lady was so nice. She just gave me the o-ring no charge!!

It's called Wriason Seals Ltd 

Good luck

http://www.wriason.com/


----------



## O.C.D Fishies Bank

It's kind of like an o-ring, but slightly different. See the link for what it looks like. Basically it is housed in the skimmer tube and then you slide the pump in.

UNISEAL® Simply The World's Best Seal


----------



## ninez

give them a call and see.

or bring it there.

At least they can point u somewhere.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies Bank

Thanks for the info! I'll check there tomorrow.


----------



## fkshiu

I had a heck of a time finding uniseals in Canada so I finally ordered from the same place I get my carbon:
Search results for: 'uniseal'

They have pretty good shipping rates and a flat UPS brokerage fee for importation in Canada.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

the guy at Oceanic Corals said he carries them fkshiu if you even need any in the future.


----------



## bvlester

O.C.D Fishies said:


> the guy at Oceanic Corals said he carries them fkshiu if you even need any in the future.


+1 on Oceanic corals..

Bill


----------

